

The Fine Line Between Scope Creep and Proactivity in Software Development - derekjdowling
http://trihackeat.wordpress.com/2014/12/02/the-fine-line-between-scope-creep-and-proactivity-in-software-development/

======
derekjdowling
I'm hoping to start a discussion on this topic from the questions I've posed
in my post. As a young developer, professional development is something I take
seriously and I believe these sorts of philosophies can have a huge impact in
work culture which is why I am hoping to hear points from different
perspectives on the matter.

